
San Francisco could be first US city to ban e-cigarette sales - hellllllllooo
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/18/san-francisco-e-cigarettes-ban-vaping
======
baggy_trough
I really cannot understand where the impetus for these horrendous nanny-state
laws comes from.

~~~
verisimilitudes
Think about it some more. As with many laws, this likely comes from a
corporation trying to outlaw its competitors. As the article states, normal
cigarettes will still be available. Does that seem reasonable, given the
ostensible reason for this ban?

~~~
ddingus
Not reasonable at all.

This needs to fail. Harm reduction alone is reason enough.

------
lunias
Makes sense. We should probably ban alcohol, driving, going outside when it's
too hot / cold, weapons of all sorts, owning pets, ice skating, rock climbing,
activities which raise the heart rate above resting, etc. Anything that has
the potential for a negative outcome (no matter how isolated) has got to go.
Also, don't even get me started on candy, bikes, skateboards, monkey bars;
anything that kids could use, but potentially not fully understand is a risk
to society. A risk we simply cannot afford when the earth's population is so
concerningly low. Brb whippet break.

------
mailslot
Cool. Now everyone can go back to cigarettes.

------
CryptoPunk
San Francisco has a significant percentage of people who completely ignore a
slew of basic laws, like not doing hard drugs in public, not littering the
sidewalk with used beedles, not stealing and not defecating on its streets.

------
romwell
The title should be prepended with "In a huge win for the tobacco industry, ".

